# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Robotic Parrot - It's amazing!

## Eddie

We've seen 3D printing used in the creation of robotics in the past, but never have we seen a creation as creative as this.  A man named Brian Matthews has built a robotic parrot from the ground up using arduino, and 3D printing.  It moves and looks like a real parrot (ok maybe not exactly, but close enough).  This is a tremendous use of the two technologies in creating a robot unlike anything we have ever seen before.  Read and see more about this at: http://3dprint.com/22638/3d-printed-robotic-parrot/

parrotgif.jpg

----------


## Feign

Is it a Norwegian Blue Parrot? if so it certainly looks livelier than some specimens.

Sorry, I couldn't resist the joke, it looks awesome though.

----------

